# Any magic item that provides fast healing?



## Stalker0 (Jun 23, 2007)

Need a magic item that provides Fast Healing 1 or better, price is not an object.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 23, 2007)

A bag of holding.  Containing a halfling dragon shaman.  Wearing a ring of sustenance and necklace of adaptation.  Pull him out of the bag when you need healing, give him a treat and put him back in the bag when done.


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 23, 2007)

Stalker0 said:
			
		

> Need a magic item that provides Fast Healing 1 or better, price is not an object.




Ring of Rapid Healing from the ELH gives fast healing 3 for 300,000gp. You could use that as a starting point.


----------



## Stalker0 (Jun 23, 2007)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> Ring of Rapid Healing from the ELH gives fast healing 3 for 300,000gp. You could use that as a starting point.




Exactly what I needed, thanks.


----------



## Diirk (Jun 23, 2007)

Technically a wand of lesser vigor is a magic item that provides fast healing


----------



## Slaved (Jun 23, 2007)

As a custom item a ring that grants fast healing 1, uses lesser vigor as its prerequisite spell, and requires 24 hours of constant wearing before it kicks in could be priced at 8k gold pieces.

There is also a psychoactive skin that heals fairly quickly but it does not actually grant fast healing.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 23, 2007)

Slaved said:
			
		

> As a custom item a ring that grants fast healing 1, uses lesser vigor as its prerequisite spell, and requires 24 hours of constant wearing before it kicks in could be priced at 8k gold pieces.
> 
> There is also a psychoactive skin that heals fairly quickly but it does not actually grant fast healing.




It would be a steal at 8k


----------



## mr_outsidevoice (Jun 24, 2007)

A Potion of Lesser Vigor.

Just because it isn't "In the Book" doesn't mean it can't exist.


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, here's what a ring of fast healing 1 accomplishes for a PC:

1) provides out-of-combat healing for free
2) causes automatic stabilization when at negative HP

What's this worth?

You can estimate the value of 1) by considering how many wands of CLW would be consumed by a party over an entire campaign.  each one heals on avg. 275hp.  One ring for each PC replaces all of these.  The wands can only be used by some PCs (and hence must be supplemented by potions), the rings occupy a body slot.  

2) is worth, I'm guessing, a couple of feats.

I'm not sure what this would be worth..I'd put it somwhere between 12K and 20K gp.  Certainly far less than 300000!

Ken


----------



## Mistwell (Jun 24, 2007)

As mentioned, one of the Psychoactive skins does this.  It's called Skill of the Troll I think.  It grants 5 hp/minute, which is essentially .5 fast healing.  It also lets you reattach limbs, but that's an odd power that won't come up much.

I'd have to check the price, but I vaguely recall it's about 68,000 gp.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2007)

Also compare to a Ring of Regeneration. Fast Healing 1 is better than the RoR.


----------



## PallidPatience (Jun 24, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Fast Healing 1 is better than the RoR.




Which is ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 28, 2007)

There is a graft in the Lords of Madness book that basically replaces your blood, making it slotless. There are no drawbacks as it is not visible at all. I think it's a little cheaper than the ring too. 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Darklone (Jun 28, 2007)

MIC has that Millenial Chainmail relic for 8K which grants Fast Healing 3. Among other things.


----------



## milo (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't know if this works for most people, but I houserule the ring of regen to do 1 hp per round.  I think it rather useless and overpriced otherwise.


----------



## Mistwell (Jun 28, 2007)

Darklone said:
			
		

> MIC has that Millenial Chainmail relic for 8K which grants Fast Healing 3. Among other things.




With a feat or giving up a major spell slot, and worshipping a particular diety.

I don't think a relic's price should be used to price that particular power - particularly the relic power portion of that relic.


----------



## Darklone (Jun 29, 2007)

I still think it's pretty cheap


----------



## Korak (Jun 29, 2007)

For a slotted Fast Healing 1 item... off the cuff, I would say no less than 40,000, no more than 80,000.


----------

